
Show HN: Inert Space: Record the best moments of your day privately - deveshz
http://inertspace.com
======
brudgers
I experienced some cognitive dissonance between "privately" and the
Facebook/Google login buttons. Don't get me wrong, maybe it's always a
temporary token and there's a plausible distinction between anonymity and
privacy.

But why not just a unique URL via cryptographic hash from a pass phrase?

Good luck.

~~~
deveshz
It's just a login URL for Facebook/Google to provide you speed while logging
into Inert Space. We don't share anything neither we grab your contacts
initially while logging in. The buttons are just there to sign in to the
system. We are using PassportJS on our server to facilitate this. So it's an
OAuth 2 authentication that's happening here. Did I miss anything?

~~~
brudgers
I understand what OAuth does...more or less. I would predict that my sister
does not. "Google" and "Facebook" don't connote privacy. They imply that if a
person types "shoes", the next four hours of browsing will be full of shoe
ads. That's the dissonance.

Why have a login at all?

Login is clearly aligned with privacy when "privacy" is mostly defined in
terms of authorization. Login is less aligned with privacy when it is defined
in terms of anonymity.

Google+ and Facebook are both services built on removing anonymity.

~~~
deveshz
I completely agree with you. Will try to revert back to email/password based
login.

Cannot remove login as then the features of social network will make no sense.
Thanks for the feedback.

